# Seiko Vs Tissot - 21St Birthday



## zingxao (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey there.

My 21st is this Sunday, and I'll be getting a watch, however, I'm not sure what watch to get. I'm leaning towards a chronograph. My Dad has Seiko's and swears by them, but I was hoping to get a Tissot, partly because it 'sounds' good to have a Tissot watch as a 21st present. Plus, I'd want a Swiss watch. My problem is I've got skinny wrists, so it's difficult to find a watch in my parents budget (about Â£250) with a watch face that fits me. 35-38mm would most likely be best, but at the moment I've only been able to find one, and it's a womans.

Does anyone know of any Tissot chronographs that are in the Â£250 price range, that have a face in those sizes? If not, what Seiko alternatives are there?

One more question, I prefer leather straps over bracelets. If I were to get a watch with a bracelet, would I be able to get a leather strap to replace it?

Thanks.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

This one might fit the bill: Tissot Gents Watch PR50 T34142852

Cheers Roger


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know what watches would be suitable but I can answer this question:



zingxao said:


> One more question, I prefer leather straps over bracelets. If I were to get a watch with a bracelet, would I be able to get a leather strap to replace it?


This definitely would not be a problem. Any normal watch that can take a metal bracelet can also take a leather strap.

And happy birthday for Sunday! :thumbup:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

It's a bit larger at 40mm but the PRC 200 is a nice watch, chrono and within budget.

Happy birthday BTW


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Dave O said:


> It's a bit larger at 40mm but the PRC 200 is a nice watch, chrono and within budget.
> 
> Happy birthday BTW


+1 on this.

I had one myself, is a big watch, but wears quite small IMO hence why I havent got it anymore!!


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought a Tissot PRC200 (on a leather strap) from one of the chaps on here, and I have to say it's a bloody lovely watch, currently using it as my "going out" watch...

...wouldn't put you off it at all !


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Does it absolutely have to be a chrono? If not, the Tissot Carson automatic fits the bill as regards diametera and price - one of the very few that do. Also, it's a 'proper' watch and I believe they come with strap or bracelet.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

YEH I THINK THAT I WOULD GO FOR A TESSOT .CLASSY WATCH !


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

taffyman said:


> YEH I THINK THAT I WOULD GO FOR A TESSOT .CLASSY WATCH !


Ouch, my ears hurt !

Why are you shouting ? :dntknw:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

when i was 21 i would have gone for the tissot all the best woody77.


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Does it have to be new? Some great watches to be found on the sale forum & your Â£250 will go a lot further. However if it is to be new then definitely a Seiko, you can get a brand new 200m kinetic diver ss or pvd for less than Â£200 of the bay of thieves & there's a huge choice of after market straps that will fit.


----------



## adrianwong (Jun 16, 2008)

I've seen a few PRC200s in the flesh and they are a cracking buy


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I've always liked the retro styling of the Tissot prs516. I reckon they look fantastic, and my pick would have to be the yellow retrograde on the leather rally strap with the chrono hand runing backwards from 9

Super cool :thumbsup:


----------



## zingxao (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the replies.

Well I had a look in the jewellers today, and told them what I was looking for, and they showed me the PRC200 chronograph. It was actually the jewellers own watch, and I tried it on for size. It was an awesome fit. I dunno whether it was because this specific one had the black face and black strap, but it seems to be perfect. I dunno which one to get now, between the black faced one, or the white faced one, with the brown strap. Either way they'll have to order it in, but I think I'm going to be going for the PRC200... you guy's know your stuff lol.

Doubt I'll be able to get it in time for my birthday, so I've got a couple of day's to decide which one to go for... but what do you guy's reckon, the black face or the white face?

Cheers for the help, guy's


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I like the black one with the cool yellow second hand...


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I bought my Dad the black faced one for his birthday last year. The best of the pair IMO.

I'm suprised your having trouble getting hold of one though, most of the ADs that I go into have at least one knocking around.

Be wary of Ebay however, I seem to remember a thread on here ages ago about a flood of fake ones on the net.

Good choice indeed sir


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

GASHEAD said:


> I like the black one with the cool yellow second hand...


+1


----------



## zingxao (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I picked it up yesterday, and got it 'officially' today.

It's absolutely awesome. I love it. Still need to get used to this strap, but the watch itself is amazing.

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Pics! We need pics!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I was just going to say where are the pics, but Tixntox got in first! Have a great 21st!


----------

